
Pantsuit: The Hillary Clinton UI Pattern Library - blopeur
https://medium.com/git-out-the-vote/pantsuit-the-hillary-clinton-ui-pattern-library-238e9bf06b54#.n7xkkz4nq
======
jonathanyc
I thought this would be more interesting. But really it is just a template for
Hillary Clinton's campaign website -- nothing novel about the design or
approach.

------
technimad
Somehow, based on the link title, I expected to find a library of UI elements
based on Hillarys _actual_ pants.

